

Soylent: What Happened When I Stopped Eating For 2 Weeks - fragmented
http://fourhourworkweek.com/2013/08/20/soylent/

======
Fuzzwah
Discussion from when this was posted 10 months ago:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6247552](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6247552)

------
mrfusion
I'm still on the look out to try a sample of it without committing $80 to
something I might not like. Any ideas?

